# New GEMS school Al Khail



## kk64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone out there going to be teaching at the Wellington international Academy in September?


----------



## Serendipity12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hiya, 

I am going to that school... confirmed my position last week. how about yourself? Exciting!!!


----------



## kk64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi!

Yes, I have signed contracts and trying to get all of the paperwork together which is proving a little tricky!
What year group will you be working with?


----------



## Serendipity12 (Apr 10, 2013)

i am in the same boat at the moment.... i am a special needs teacher so won't have a particular class. i am moving with my husband and two kids. How exciting....lane:

If i can work out the private messaging, i will message you privately!


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi
I am working in Wellington Al Khail in September too!!! I have organised my paperwork just waiting for it to come back so I can courier it off next week. It's so exciting. Nice to chat with people going to same school. I will be teaching reception. Can't wait!

Laura x


----------



## kk64 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm teaching reception too!!!!!

How did you go about getting certs attested? I'm trying to sort that out now.

Kate x


----------



## Serendipity12 (Apr 10, 2013)

so, KK64 and Laura you are both reception! Ha, you'll be planning together really soon!!!! I am British but currently living in the Republic of ireland (last 7 years). i tried to find out about having the docs attested; it seems that i need to get it done in the UK :-/ little difficult since i am currently working here. oh well, it will all work out hopefully. Are you both going to the meet and greet in London?

Also have you been to Dubai before? ,My brother lives there and also works for GEMS! But we've only visited once before.


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

That's great! We will be working closely together Kate! I went to a notary which I googled and they are attesting my degree it's not cheap though! It's cost me 200 pounds. Don't know anything about the meet and greet in London??


----------



## Serendipity12 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think we will be notified about it soon. it is meant to be in the next couple of weeks. i won't be able to make it though :-(


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

It will be good to meet before we go. Get to know each other. Makes it all a bit less daunting. x


----------



## sallyann5 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi guys  I have an interview next week.just wondering if you could give me some tips.private mail me if you'd prefer ... Any help or info would be greatly appreciated ... 
Thanks so much ... Congrats by the way


----------



## Rachel-25 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi guys  I'm going to be the FS1 (nursery) teacher at GEMs in September! Very exciting! I'm going to the meet and greet in London on Monday. Anyone going?

Rachel


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, we have set up a FACEBOOK group for all new teachers heading out to Dubai for sep 13 if you would like to join! Let me know and I'll add u  Los of people from different schools, most going alone!! Way to make friends and discuss lots of topics  x


----------



## Serendipity12 (Apr 10, 2013)

sallyann5 is the interview for gems wellington academy al khail? if so, i can give some tips. Are you going to london for interview?


----------



## Serendipity12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks AmyWales.... would love to join the group. Nice to be with others in the same boat. ;-) 

Rachel, are you at Al Khail??


----------



## sallyann5 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ya the interview is for gems wellington al khail.... Not going to London . Having my interview over Skype. Was scheduled for London but there was no way I could make it at such short notice.that would be great if I could get some help from you. Would also love to join the Facebook group too. Great to hear that there are so many heading over


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ifu write one ore post u can send me a private message with ur name for fb and I'll add u!!!?  x


----------



## sallyann5 (Jan 14, 2013)

It's Sarah lynch .. Profile pic is black n white wedding pic with bride n bridesmaids.. Hopefully you can find me


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't  private message me!! X


----------



## Rachel-25 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm Rachel Louise Torpey on Facebook please add me to the group. Yes I'm going to be teaching at the Al Khail GEMs school.  Very excited...would love to chat properly and meet friends

Rachel


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Everyone is sooo private, what's ur profile pic? Lol x


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Rachel, I am going to the meet and greet tomorrow. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Rachel-25 (Apr 19, 2013)

laura2411 said:


> Hi Rachel, I am going to the meet and greet tomorrow. Look forward to seeing you there.


Hi Laura! Great...look forward to meeting you. Add me on Facebook and I can invite you to a group where you can talk to lots of people moving to Dubai to teach in September.

Rachel


----------



## sallyann5 (Jan 14, 2013)

Guys just wondering if there were any tricky interview questions you were asked or any ones I should specifically watch out for ?? Just preparing for interview on Tuesday 

Thanks


----------



## strawberry3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi I am just in the process of accepting the offer to start at Al Khail in Sept 2013 - I have been offered a FS2 position and it would be great to meet others in the same school. It is all a bit scary packing up life and moving country!


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

There are a few teachers starting in that school, we has started a FB group for all new teachers starting in sep 13! Let me know if u would like to join  x


----------



## Sunfield (May 19, 2013)

**

Hi everyone! I'm so glad I've found this thread. I'm starting at gems Al Khail in sept and would like to join the Facebook page. My Facebook name is Lisa Sartori and pic is of me and a very tall hubby (to be). I'll be teaching in year one and leading ks1  so exciting!


----------



## Sunfield (May 19, 2013)

Ha yes my settings are probably high to stop the kids searching for me  

I saw that there was a meet up in London? I didn't know anything about it. I don't think is formally accepted the job by then though.


----------



## Sunfield (May 19, 2013)

Are you starting at al Khail too? What role?


----------



## Sunfield (May 19, 2013)

I've got a friend starting there too in sept, ill get her to join the forum.


----------



## Sunfield (May 19, 2013)

Ill be teaching year 1 and KS1 leader. Ha there's my five posts I think.. Ill try and pm you now


----------



## Sunfield (May 19, 2013)

Hmmm yes I can't work it out! Ill send you my email on the forum then delete the message? You got a pen?


----------



## BEST87 (Dec 4, 2013)

sallyann5 said:


> Ya the interview is for gems wellington al khail.... Not going to London . Having my interview over Skype. Was scheduled for London but there was no way I could make it at such short notice.that would be great if I could get some help from you. Would also love to join the Facebook group too. Great to hear that there are so many heading over



Hey, Have just been reading your posts about Skype interviews for Al Khail. I have one coming up very soon. Any tips you can offer?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

62K / year for Primary. Old Varkey is taking the piss again!


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey? 62k for what?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> Hey? 62k for what?


Being a pupil.
There's no Gems education worth that! Daylight robbery


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> Being a pupil.
> There's no Gems education worth that! Daylight robbery


As apposed to cheaper better options. . ? . . Teachers' feel free to answer. . (the anonymity of internet being king) certainly more expensive schools available 

Thanks AJ


----------



## ThurzdayNext (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, everyone.

I know that this thread is a bit dated, but I was offered a position at GEMS Al Khail (grade one), and I wanted to ask for advice on it. It's all the usual bits, but $42,000/M.Ed + 6 years.

Anyone have an idea about how the salary scale works? I would also like to join the Facebook group, if it's still up. Please send me a private message if you feel more comfortable doing so.

Thanks,
TN


----------



## Abi84 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a final interview for Al Khali school, I will be teaching secondary PE. I was original meant to be interviewing for Silicon but the position has gone. Can anyone tell me anything about the school and the accommodation? I'm also interested in joining the Facebook group if there is one still?

Thanks for your help.

Abi


----------



## BEST87 (Dec 4, 2013)

Been offered a job for Sept in Al Khail. 

What do the teachers who are currently employed make of it so far?


----------



## BEST87 (Dec 4, 2013)

ThurzdayNext said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I know that this thread is a bit dated, but I was offered a position at GEMS Al Khail (grade one), and I wanted to ask for advice on it. It's all the usual bits, but $42,000/M.Ed + 6 years.
> 
> ...


Iv also been offered a year one job. 

I think the salary is based upon how many years experience you have.


----------



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

*Working at Al Khail*

Hi 

I am applying for a job at Al Khail to start in September 2015. I was wondering if you could tell me what the school is like, is it a nice place to work, and more importantly, if you are bringing children (like I am!!) what is it like for the students??! 

Also, do you have any tips on where to live?! 

Vicki


----------



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

laura2411 said:


> Hi
> I am working in Wellington Al Khail in September too!!! I have organised my paperwork just waiting for it to come back so I can courier it off next week. It's so exciting. Nice to chat with people going to same school. I will be teaching reception. Can't wait!
> 
> Laura x


Hi Laura 

How are you finding the school? I just applied to work there from September. I wondered how you are finding the school and the accommodation provided to you as I've heard various negative rumors about it. 

Vicki


----------



## valem (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi
Be sure to ask about accommodation.
GEMS are getting a bad reputation for this and are very vague when asked....if they can't tell you where you will live (and they will know exactly where that is so don't except any fob off) alarm bells should ring.
At least 3 families and 5 singles that started last September have already left because of issues they faced.

If they do tell you ask for that in writing and fully research the area and ask for the contact details of at least 3 staff who live there so you can ask their opinion....mind you that might not be worth much as staff are made to sign a confidentiality agreement.

Good luck


----------



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

That's not great! I would definitely want to know exactly where I was living before moving over. I also want to make sure I get a 3 bedroomed apartment since my daughter will be 10 when I move over and I don't think it's fair to expect her to share with her younger brother! I am not sure whether expecting a 3 bedroomed apartment is totally unrealistic in Dubai!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Is anyone currently in the school still alive on this forum? Am starting there in September - would be great to chat to anyone in advance!


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

VickiD said:


> That's not great! I would definitely want to know exactly where I was living before moving over. I also want to make sure I get a 3 bedroomed apartment since my daughter will be 10 when I move over and I don't think it's fair to expect her to share with her younger brother! I am not sure whether expecting a 3 bedroomed apartment is totally unrealistic in Dubai!


I dont want to dampen your obvious excitement, but as I mention in another post - you will 100% definitely not get a 3 bedroom apartment. You will be lucky to get 2 bedrooms. 

Fairness does not come into to play when schools place staff into accommodation. It's wherever they can fit them.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

My understanding is that GEMS have guidelines for accommodation. I'm not certain but i think if you have children of different sexes or ones over a certain age then you are allocated separate bedrooms for them. But ask, and one thing you'll learn quickly her eis you have to, often rudely, insist on getting what your contract entitles you to, as opposed to what they will try to fob you off with.


----------



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> My understanding is that GEMS have guidelines for accommodation. I'm not certain but i think if you have children of different sexes or ones over a certain age then you are allocated separate bedrooms for them. But ask, and one thing you'll learn quickly her eis you have to, often rudely, insist on getting what your contract entitles you to, as opposed to what they will try to fob you off with.


Thanks - that's really helpful  I'll definitely bear that in mind! (though my daughter has already decided if we have 2 bedrooms she'd rather sleep in my room than with her brother hahaha!


----------



## valem (Jun 30, 2013)

GEMS are the accommodation fob off world champs here that's sure  

I agree with helloworld2013......there is absolutely no fairness when it comes to staff accommodation with GEMS.

In my school there is a single teacher(not management just a teacher) in a plush 3 bed in the marina and a family with a small baby boy in a tiny 1 bed apartment in a terrible area...

.....of course you guessed it....the single teacher is friendly(!) with the operations manager!! .....and they are making out its all a mix up....but can't doing anything about it etc etc, blah blah blah

I really would avoid any GEMS schools like the plague.....there are far better options!


----------

